# Intexus-Dialer und Verbindungen



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2005)

Hallo Forum,

nachdem ich mich nun zwei Tage durch dieses und andere Foren gewühlt habe bleiben mehr Fragen als Antworten. Kurze Schilderung der Angelegenheit: Mein Schwesterchen hat sich Anfang Juni im Internet auf die Suche nach Gedichten und Ähnlichem für Hochzeitsfeiern gemacht. Über google ist sie dann wohl auf "www.[...].it" gelandet und hat (ja, lacht ruhig laut) drei mal "Ok" eingegeben. Sie versicherte mir, das in keinem der drei Fenster ein Preis angezeigt wurde (ich gehe davon aus, das im dritten Fenster irgendwo versteckt der Preis angegeben wurde). Und sie hat auch keine "Inhalte" (allein das Wort ist in diesem Zusammenhang ein Witz) bezogen. Aufgefallen ist das ganze natürlich erst mit der letzten Telefonrechnung (Telekom) und es werden für sechs Verbindungen (vier für 090090001260 und zwei für 090090001613) 154,91 € fällig.
Habe dann zuerst mal ein Disk-Image gezogen und nach Verdächtigem gesucht (Schwester wußte nicht mehr über welche Seite aufgerufen). Auf dem Desktop fand ich "Feste[eft-10072,1,lay1].exe" und "gedichte[ggg-10012,1].exe". Da mittlerweile fünf Wochen ins Land gezogen waren gabs über die Browser-History keine Hinweise. Im Browser-Cache konnte ich dann für den fraglichen Tag eine einzige Seite ausmachen, und zwar "www.[...].it". Über den Hash-Wert konnte ich rausfinden, das die beiden Dialer bei der RegTP registriert sind.

Was ich mich nun frage:
Ist es möglich, das von einer Internetseite aus gleich zwei Dialer unwissentlich untergeschoben werden?
Wie ist es zu bewerten, wenn mit einem Analog-Modem innerhalb von nur neun Minuten sechs Verbindungen zu 0900er Nummern aufgebaut wurden und zwischen einzelnen Verbindungen lediglich 20 Sekunden Unterbrechung bestand?
Offensichtlich wurde hier der Tunneleffekt genutzt, um Benutzer bewußt in die Irre zu führen (drei mal "Ok" über drei Seiten, erst auf der dritten Seite Preisangabe). Seit dem 17.06.05 ist das m.W. nicht mehr zulässig. Der Vorfall ereignete sich allerdings am 04.06.05. Gibts Möglichkeiten sich darauf zu berufen?

Erst wenn man selber mittelbar oder unmittelbar betroffen ist, merkt man mit welchen unsauberern und unseriösen Mitteln in dieser Branche gearbeitet wird. Da verwundert es nicht, das mit 80% Gewinnrückgang nach dem 17.06. gerechnet wird, aber eben nur bei denen, deren Geschäftsmodell auf dem Ausnehmen Unwissender beruht. 
Schöne neue Welt...

Mit der Hoffnung auf erschöpfende Antowrten und eine noch schönere Welt grüßt,
Frank

_[Bitte keine gefährdenden URLs. (bh)]_


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Juli 2005)

Das Schwesterchen gehört wohl zu den letzten Betroffenen der "alten Dialer", die vor dem 17. Juni eingesetzt werden durften.
Zum Teil verwendeten diese Dialer irreführende Layouts. Im Falle der beiden Intexusnummern habe ich ziemlich viele davon dokumentiert. Teile mir doch bitet mit,
- wann genau die Einwahlen waren
- wann der Besuch bei ge*.it war
- welche Versionsnummern die Dialer hatten (oder verlinke die RegTP-Ergebnisse)

Im allgemeinen ist hier die erste Hilfe gern gelesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9314
(Danke an Der Jurist)

(und ich verweise gerne auch auf mein posting hier, auch wenn es dort um Dialer einer anderen Firma ging).
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=110064#110064
s.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9314
(da geht es um einen ähnlichen Dialer, aber ein anderer Inhalteanbieter - glaub ich - als bei ged*.it)


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2005)

*sorry*

Hallo Admin,
hallo Mod,

sorry, habe die URLs extra nicht als aktiven Link, sondern bloß als Text eingefügt. Kommt aber nicht mehr vor.

Frank


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Juli 2005)

ged*.it gehört zum Projektekatalog der Mainpean
(s.a. www.starp*n.de --> Projektkatalog sonstige)
Was etwas seltsam ist, zunächst, ist, dass es unter der 090090001260 keinen Dialer gibt, der zum aktuellen Anbieter der ged*.it-Seite passen würde. Einen Dialer namens gedichte[.exe gibt es dagegen unter der 090090001613 sehr oft, z.T. auch mit einem Inhalteanbieter, der auch bei der 090090001260 auftaucht (dort ebenfalls mit Dialer gedichte[.exe) [Daher die Frage nach dem genauen Dialer). Dieser Gedichteanbieter unter hatte neulich erst seine kompletten Dialerseiten in ebay drin (Firma "Head**")... und soll mittlerweile (Gerüchten zufolge) von Tschechien aus agieren  

Interessant: Die durchschnittliche Haltezeit von nur 2 Minuten! Diese gewieften Geschäftsleute verursachen einem user also im Schnitt kosten von 15 Euro pro Minute! (mit dropcharge 30Euro geteilt durch 2)

s.a. webmaster.ged*.it
ruf doch den "RoPe" einfach mal an... Persönlicher Kontakt ist immer gut


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2005)

@Aka Aka: Hui, das ging ja schnell...
Und ja, sie ist wohl eine der letzten Betroffenen der "alten Dialer". Wäre schön gewesen, wenn sie mit ihrer Suche noch drei Wochen gewartet hätte...!

Zu den gewünschten Infos:
Einwahlen erfolgten alle am 04.06.2005 in der Zeit von 15:02:49 bis 15:10:08 (erst vier Mal für -1260 und dann gleich noch zwei für -1613, die meisten Verbindungen dauerten lediglich 12, bzw. 13 Sekunden)

Der Besuch besagter Seite muß unmitelbar davor geschehen sein (gleiches Datum, ungefähr gleiche Zeit wie oben). Für genauere Zeiten kann ich aber nochmal im Cache nach den Dateieigenschaften schauen.

Und dann noch:
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerAlleDaten.aspx?regdialer_id=1682347
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerAlleDaten.aspx?regdialer_id=1669676

Ansonsten danke für die weiteren Links. Erste Hilfe ist nicht mehr nötig, haben bereits der T-Rechnung mündlich und schriftlich (Einschreiben mit Rückschein) widersprochen und auf dem Computer die Daten gesichert. Ich habe allerdings die Befürchtung ohne Rechtsbeistand gehts nun nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> s.a. webmaster.ged*.it
> ruf doch den "RoPe" einfach mal an... Persönlicher Kontakt ist immer gut



...persönlicher Kontakt oder Vollkontakt...    
was wohl nachhaltiger wirkt?

Aber nochmal eine Verständnisfrage:
Die Dialer werden von Intexus "hergestellt", das ist klar. Aber wie ist der weitere Weg? Es gibt noch Mainpean, dann besagten "RoPe" und was weiß ich noch wen, ach ja und die Telekom hängt auch noch irgendwie mit drin. Allein das dient doch dem einzigem Zweck, bei Streitigkeiten niemals einen Ansprechpartner zu finden und nur Verwirrung zu stiften. Kann mir das mal bitte jemand entwirren.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Juli 2005)

ich kann's nicht. Dabei versuch ich's doch schon seit 2 Jahren 

Der Anbieter unter 090090001260 (day) ist ab und zu hier im Forum und hat angeblich nieeeee Beschwerden... (Rope erreichst Du nur im Branchenforum der Dialerfirma nach Anmeldung, aber da haste ja 'ne Telefonnummer... webmaster.gedi*.it )
...schreib dem day doch eine Beschwerde, dass er das auch mal erleben darf...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=3478

ich prognostiziere folgende sinngemässe Antwort:
"Mein Name ist Ha*H*, nicht mehr A*, H* wie Hase, das ist mein Name. Ich kann nichts dafür. Macht alles Mainpean. Oder war's Intexus? Oder hatte ich da noch GN benützt? Vielleicht war's auch mein Gärtner oder mein Baum*. Entschuldigen sie, ich bin Österreicher"
Määääh!


----------



## apogee (13 Juli 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Der Anbieter unter 090090001260 (day) ist ab und zu hier im Forum und hat angeblich nieeeee Beschwerden... (Rope erreichst Du nur im Branchenforum der Dialerfirma nach Anmeldung, aber da haste ja 'ne Telefonnummer... webmaster.gedi*.it )
> ...schreib dem day doch eine Beschwerde, dass er das auch mal erleben darf...
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=3478



Danke für die Infos. Habe mich auch gleich mal hier registriert.
Allerdings gehe ich eher davon aus, das die sich ein Ei auf Beschwerden pellen. Oder ist ernsthaft anzunehmen, das der [editiert] noch keine Beschwerde bekommen hat. Pfff, ich glaub's nich...  :argue:

Frank (formerly known as Gast)

_ein Wort editiert modaction _

_schon wieder sorry, man läßt sich schnell hinreißen bei dem Thema_


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Juli 2005)

*Wer schweigt, verliert!* :dafuer:

aber bei den A-Worten ist Schweigen Gold...


----------



## D.Opfer (13 Juli 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> und es werden für sechs Verbindungen (vier für 090090001260 und zwei für 090090001613) 154,91 € fällig.



Schon klar, dass das der Nettobetrag ist, oder? Brutto sind's sogar 179,70 €.


----------



## Rex Cramer (13 Juli 2005)

apogee schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir das mal bitte jemand entwirren.


Indirekt. Die Telekom fordert ja in eigenem Namen. Damit ist der Rattenschwanz eigentlich, vom Dialer mal abgesehen, außen vor, weil die keine direkte Beziehung zu Dir haben. Der Inhalteanbieter kriegt sein Geld von Intexus, die ihr Geld wiederum von der Telekom kriegen, die wiederum (in eigenem Namen) Geld von Dir haben wollen. Es ist also schwierig, vom Inhalteanbieter oder vom Dialeranbieter ein Statement zu erhalten, weil die ohnehin keine direkte vertragliche Beziehung zu Dir haben, was die Bezahlung betrifft. Ob sie Dir dumm oder schlau oder gar nicht antworten: Sie erhalten ihr Geld von einem Glied in der Kette. Deswegen sind diese Nachforschungen in gewisser Weise nur Makulatur. Aber es kann wertvoll sein, sich dennoch darüber zu informieren.

Interessant wird´s halt bei der Geschichte von Intexus: Kein Anbieter hat im Bezug auf Rechtskonformität mehr Registrierungsrücknahmen über sich ergehen lassen müssen und ich habe noch nie einen Dialer von denen gesehen, der tatsächlich den gesetzlichen Vorgaben entspricht. Die Regulierungsbehörde betont auch, dass der Registrierung keine Prüfung des Dialers vorausgeht. Lediglich auf eine eidesstattliche Versicherung des Dialeranbieters in Sachen Konformität wird die Registrierung vorgenommen. Eine Anfrage beim BSI und bei der Regulierungsbehörde bezüglich der Rufnummern kann dir da eventuell schon helfen, weil Intexus-Dialer in der Regel über keine sonderlich hohe Halbwertzeit in der RegTP-Datenbank verfügen.


----------



## apogee (13 Juli 2005)

@Aka Aka: freut mich, das Dir meine Signatur zusagt... 8) 

@D.Opfer: Ja, ist klar. Hat mich aber auch zunächst verwirrt. Führt man den Dialer lokal aus erscheint ein Fenster mit 29,95 € Preisangabe. Rechnet man bei der T-Rechnung die Mwstr. dazu, dann paßt es auch.

Weiter im Thema:
Um den Dialer mal anzuschauen, habe ich die Executable einfach mal ausgeführt (ohne Modem oder ISDN!) und es erscheint ein Programmfenster mit dem üblichen Ok-Feld und einer Preisangabe. Meine Schwester berichtete mir aber, das sie dreimal Ok eingeben mußte und es keine Preisangabe zu sehen gab. Gibts einen Unterschied zwischen lokalem Ausführen und der Ausführung über z.B. den IE bei Dialern?

Habe eben nochmal den Cache von IE und Firefox durchforstet, da sie scheinbar beide am selben Tag, aber nicht zur selber Zeit nutzte. Die einzige URL die in Frage kommen könnte ist www.ged****.de . Können von einer Seite zwei Dialer kommen? Das Zeitfenster für die Einwahlen legt das ja auch nahe.

@Aka Aka: Wie ist das mit den irreführenden Layouts? Kannst Du mir in der Richtung weiterhelfen? Du sagtest/ schriebst, das Du einiges dokumentiert hast.

Und überhaupt erstmal danke für die Infos...


----------



## apogee (13 Juli 2005)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Anfrage beim BSI und bei der Regulierungsbehörde bezüglich der Rufnummern kann dir da eventuell schon helfen, weil Intexus-Dialer in der Regel über keine sonderlich hohe Halbwertzeit in der RegTP-Datenbank verfügen.



Kannst Du mir das bitte näher erläutern. Wie sieht so eine Anfrage aus? Soweit sind mir die Beteiligten ja bekannt. Müßte man da nicht eher eine Beschwerde einbringen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Juli 2005)

> Programmfenster mit dem üblichen Ok-Feld und einer Preisangabe


 was verstehst du unter "üblich"? Also schon noch die alten Fenster, nicht die "Todesanzeigenfenster"?

Der Wahrnehmungsunterschied (Du siehst den Preis, Schwesterchen sah ihn evtl. nicht) entsteht dadurch, dass Du den Dialer startest und Deinem Hirn die Aufgabe stellst "SUCHE EINEN PREISHINWEIS". Das ist etwas völlig anderes als die Anweisung "BEENDE DIE INSTALLATION EINES NOTWENDIGEN (kostenlosen?) ZUGANGSTOOLS". Es gibt bereits Gerichte, die den Anschein erwecken, als hätten sie diesen Unterschied verstanden...
(s.a. hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=110064#110064 )



> Aka Aka: Wie ist das mit den irreführenden Layouts? Kannst Du mir in der Richtung weiterhelfen? Du sagtest/ schriebst, das Du einiges dokumentiert hast.


 Für mich ist es so, dass Fenster, bei denen der
Preis weit entfernt und v.a. unterhalb des "OK" steht, irreführend sind, zumal wenn sie mit "Tunneleffekt" oder grafischen Ablenkungstricks kombiniert sind. 
Ich bin aber nicht Zivilrichter


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Juli 2005)

wenn ich Dir jetzt erzähle, von wann dieser screenshot ist, wird gleich ein wilder Ösi hier dementieren. Drum sag ichs Dir nicht so ganz genau. War so Ende Mai rum.

is der Dialer vom Schwesterchen
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerAlleDaten.aspx?regdialer_id=1682347
Frag deinen Anwalt, zeig ihm das Gerichtsurteil aus dem Beitrag hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=110064#110064

Ich kann Dich in Rechtsfragen nicht beraten, kenne mich da auch nicht aus.
Ich bin nur der Sammler und Jäger 

aber ich frage Dich mal: Was bestätigt man mit dem OK? Doch nur, dass man zur Kenntnis genommen hat, dass man "ok" eingeben muss, um den "Premiumbereich" uneingeschränkt nützen zu können.


----------



## apogee (13 Juli 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann Dich in Rechtsfragen nicht beraten, kenne mich da auch nicht aus.
> Ich bin nur der Sammler und Jäger



Klar, das mit der Beratung in Rechtsfragen ist ja auch gleich wieder das nächste Un-Ding. Hab schon mitgekriegt das Herr B.S. von Kanzlei G. aus M. hier seine Kreise zieht. _[]_

Yepp, und der Screenshot hat überwältigende Ähnlichkeit mit dem Ding, das ich hier untersuche. Besten Dank dafür.
Mal sehen, was Onkel Anwalt jetzt dazu zu sagen hat

_[Edit: Siehe NUB - HDUS]_

_sorry, hab mich schon wieder hinreissen lassen..., verflixtes Thema aber auch_


----------



## D.Opfer (13 Juli 2005)

apogee schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir das mal bitte jemand entwirren.



Das ist anscheinend so verworren, dass die "Dunkle Seite" das auch kontrovers diskutiert:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=108876#108876


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Juli 2005)

Ich habe die Verteilungsfrage auch schon gestellt, war einer meiner ersten Beiträge hier 
(ich hab den link wieder raus, weil da einige Seiten inzwischen zu sehr unguten Ergebnissen führen...)


----------



## apogee (13 Juli 2005)

*nix genaues weiß man nicht*

Erstmal danke für die vielen Infos. Was man nicht auch alles erstmal lesen muss...

Bleiben bzw. ergeben sich noch einige Fragen (um mal zum eigentlichen Thema zurückzukehren):
Wie ist das mit der Anfrage beim BSI und der RegTP?


			
				Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Anfrage beim BSI und bei der Regulierungsbehörde bezüglich der Rufnummern kann dir da eventuell schon helfen, weil Intexus-Dialer in der Regel über keine sonderlich hohe Halbwertzeit in der RegTP-Datenbank verfügen.


Ist da sowas wie die "Mitteilung eines Verstoßes gegen das Gesetz zur Bekämpfung des Missbrauchs von 0190er/0900er – Mehrwertdiensterufnummern" von der RegTP gemeint? Gibts da beim BSI ähnliches? Weiß da wer Näheres, dann bitte erzählen.

Desweiteren habe ich mittlerweile festgestellt, das der Dialer "fes**.exe", den sich meine Schwester eingefangen hat bloß zwei Fenster einblendet, bevor versucht wird eine Internetverbindung aufzubauen (habs natürlich auf'nem Rechner ohne Modem und ISDN getestet, also keine Verbindung; das Ding zeigte aber gleich DSL-Alternative...!). Desweiteren wurde bereits nach dem ersten Ok ein Eintrag im Startmenü von Windows vorgenommen. 
Das paßt doch irgendwie gar nicht zu den Verordnungen der RegTP? Also sogar nicht zu denen vor dem 17.06.2005? Oder ich nix verstanden? :roll:
Wäre dann nämlich nicht obenstehender Absatz interessant?

Dann die Sache mit den zwei Dialern kurz hintereinander: können die von der gleichen Seiten kommen? Auf der T-Rechnung ist zu ersehen, das die Einwahlen innerhalb von acht Minuten stattfanden.


			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Was etwas seltsam ist, zunächst, ist, dass es unter der 090090001260 keinen Dialer gibt, der zum aktuellen Anbieter der ged*.it-Seite passen würde. Einen Dialer namens gedichte[.exe gibt es dagegen unter der 090090001613 sehr oft, z.T. auch mit einem Inhalteanbieter, der auch bei der 090090001260 auftaucht (dort ebenfalls mit Dialer gedichte[.exe) [Daher die Frage nach dem genauen Dialer).


Das paßt doch alles überhaupt nicht zusammen! Oder hat Schwesterchen doch noch eine weitere Seite aufgerufen und ich seh's nicht?

Und ganz nebenbei, ich möcht' hier keine juristische Beratung bekommen. Ich wills bloß verstehen...  :bigcry:


----------



## dotshead (13 Juli 2005)

*Re: nix genaues weiß man nicht*



			
				apogee schrieb:
			
		

> Desweiteren habe ich mittlerweile festgestellt, das der Dialer "fes**.exe", den sich meine Schwester eingefangen hat bloß zwei Fenster einblendet, bevor versucht wird eine Internetverbindung aufzubauen (habs natürlich auf'nem Rechner ohne Modem und ISDN getestet, also keine Verbindung; das Ding zeigte aber gleich DSL-Alternative...!). Desweiteren wurde bereits nach dem ersten Ok ein Eintrag im Startmenü von Windows vorgenommen.
> Das paßt doch irgendwie gar nicht zu den Verordnungen der RegTP? Also sogar nicht zu denen vor dem 17.06.2005? Oder ich nix verstanden? :roll:
> Wäre dann nämlich nicht obenstehender Absatz interessant?



Ich denke mal, dass du die .exe vom betroffenen Rechner getestet hast. Wenn die .exe schon auf dem betroffenen Rechner geladen ist, kannst Du dem ersten OK-Fenster, welches dem Download zustimmen soll,  nicht mehr zustimmen (weil schon auf dem Rechner vorhanden), sondern nur der Installation und dem Verbindungsaufbau. (die 2 von dir beschriebenen OK-Fenster).

HTH


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Juli 2005)

- der link ist mir zuuuuu dubios -
(gelöscht)

google ["Ro* Pe" Rohrbach]


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Juli 2005)

Ein Problem ist, dass die Einwahl eigentlich gar nicht mehr nachvollzogen werden dürfte.
Ab dem 17.6 sind alle Seiten mit Intexus Dialern   entweder auf neue Dialer oder Handypay umgestellt 
worden , die Seite läuft jetzt über diesen Dialer 
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerAlleDaten.aspx?regdialer_id=1715569

sehr interessant  dabei 


> Angebotener Installer speichert *registriertes Teilprogramm *im Anwendungsdaten-Verzeichnis des Userprofils.


Monolithischer Dialer  :gruebel: 

cp


----------



## dotshead (13 Juli 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Problem ist, dass die Einwahl eigentlich gar nicht mehr nachvollzogen werden dürfte.



Dieser Test könnte IMHO nur unter realen Bedingungen nachvollzogen werden (ISDN oder Modem). (Bitte nicht ausprobieren oder nur für Wagemutige auf eigene Gefahr) Sollte der Dialer dann noch einwählen können, wäre er illegal. Sollte der alte Dialer nur noch auf die Variante Pay-by-Call hinweisen, würde wahrscheinlich nichts dagegen sprechen, da beim Pay-by-Call-Verfahren, der Nutzer in den ersten 3 Sekunden einen kostenfreien Hinweis auf die anfallenden Kosten hört.



			
				CP schrieb:
			
		

> sehr interessant  dabei
> 
> 
> > Angebotener Installer speichert registriertes *Teilprogramm *im Anwendungsdaten-Verzeichnis des Userprofils.
> ...



Wohl eher nicht und von daher wahrscheinlich nicht lange registriert.


----------



## jupp11 (14 Juli 2005)

> Wohl eher nicht und von daher wahrscheinlich nicht lange registriert.


Immerhin hat die RegTP nicht nur diesen sondern unter den Nummern
90090001781 bis 90090001797
 jeweils dieselben 251  "Vorzugskunden"  mit dengleichen   Dialern am 30.06.2005 registriert. 
Vielleicht gibt es ja bald wieder ein Deregistrierungsfest zu feiern...

j.


----------



## dotshead (14 Juli 2005)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht gibt es ja bald wieder ein Deregistrierungsfest zu feiern...
> j.



Könnte meiner Meinung nach durchaus passieren, genauso wie die Regulierung des Handypayments. Wundern würde ich mich nicht. Die Gründe liegen klar auf der Hand.


----------



## sascha (14 Juli 2005)

> Die Gründe liegen klar auf der Hand.



Liegen sie: Man meint, das neue System so ausreizen zu können wie das alte. Der einzige Unterschied: Diesmal dürfte weitaus schneller reagiert werden...


----------



## dotshead (14 Juli 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Liegen sie: Man meint, das neue System so ausreizen zu können wie das alte. Der einzige Unterschied: Diesmal dürfte weitaus schneller reagiert werden...



Full ACK. Warum wird dieses Payment-Verfahren wieder überwiegend auf Seiten eingesetzt und ausgereizt, wo Jugendliche und Kinder reinfallen können? Warum können Prepaid-Cards höher belastet werden, als ihr Guthaben? (Spricht IMHO auch nicht für Jamba die angeblich bei ner frisch aufgeladenen Karte alte Beträge abbuchen können.)

Somit hätte die Prepaid-Karte jegliche Kostenkontrollfunktionen seitens der Eltern verloren.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2005)

*Re: nix genaues weiß man nicht*



			
				dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal, dass du die .exe vom betroffenen Rechner getestet hast. Wenn die .exe schon auf dem betroffenen Rechner geladen ist, kannst Du dem ersten OK-Fenster, welches dem Download zustimmen soll,  nicht mehr zustimmen (weil schon auf dem Rechner vorhanden), sondern nur der Installation und dem Verbindungsaufbau. (die 2 von dir beschriebenen OK-Fenster).
> 
> HTH



Ok, hast recht. Habe nicht ganz zuende gedacht...
Daraus ergibt sich


			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Problem ist, dass die Einwahl eigentlich gar nicht mehr nachvollzogen werden dürfte.
> Ab dem 17.6 sind alle Seiten mit Intexus Dialern entweder auf neue Dialer oder Handypay umgestellt
> worden , die Seite läuft jetzt über diesen Dialer
> http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerAlleDaten.aspx?regdialer_id=1715569



Von der Seite also wenig zu machen.


----------



## apogee (14 Juli 2005)

um noch mal eben auf die Geschichte mit der Deregistrierung zurükzukommen:

Wie ist das mit der Anfrage beim BSI und der RegTP?


			
				Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Anfrage beim BSI und bei der Regulierungsbehörde bezüglich der Rufnummern kann dir da eventuell schon helfen, weil Intexus-Dialer in der Regel über keine sonderlich hohe Halbwertzeit in der RegTP-Datenbank verfügen.



Ist da sowas wie die "Mitteilung eines Verstoßes gegen das Gesetz zur Bekämpfung des Missbrauchs von 0190er/0900er – Mehrwertdiensterufnummern" von der RegTP gemeint? Gibts da beim BSI ähnliches?

Nur um's mir und anderen leichter zu machen: Wer hat Erfahrungen?


----------



## Reducal (14 Juli 2005)

apogee schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts da beim BSI ähnliches?


Nein, das ist dort eher nur interessenhalber und wird dann evtl. an die RegTP weiter gereicht - also gleich an die RegTP wenden ist mEn der sinnvollere Weg.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2005)

seit gestern: "bundesnetzagentur"  :roll: 

http://www.regtp.de/behoerde/03255/01/index.shtml


----------



## D.Opfer (14 Juli 2005)

*Anfrage an RegTP (seit gestern: "bundesnetzagentur")*



			
				apogee schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist das mit der Anfrage beim BSI und der RegTP?
> Ist da sowas wie die "Mitteilung eines Verstoßes gegen das Gesetz zur Bekämpfung des Missbrauchs von 0190er/0900er – Mehrwertdiensterufnummern" von der RegTP gemeint?



Ich habe damals meinen Fall der RegTP in einer E-Mail geschildert. Der entscheidende Teil der Antwort (hier im Zusammenhang nachzulesen)  war:


> Ihre Hinweise reichen leider für weitere Prüfungen nicht aus (die Ursprungs-Web-Seite ist nicht angegeben, die Programm.exe-Datei und die dazugehörigen Bildschirmausdrucke fehlen).



D.Opfer 
_________________ 
Mein Vorschlag für das Unwort des Jahres: Mehrwertdienste


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Juli 2005)

Zwischenzeitlich ist man zur "finalen" Lösung zurückgekehrt 
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerAlleDaten.aspx?regdialer_id=1700900
vorher siehe 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=110526#110526

hat die "stille Hauspost" schon wieder funktioniert...

cp


----------



## dotshead (15 Juli 2005)

Irgendwie versteh ich die Wirkungsweise dieses Dialers nicht und den Zusammenhang zu meinem Posting auch nicht. Stille Hauspost? Sorry auch nicht. Vielleicht ist mir auch einfach nur zu warm.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Juli 2005)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Stille Hauspost? Sorry auch nicht.


Qui s'excuse s'accuse. =  Wer sich entschuldigt, klagt sich an...


----------



## dotshead (15 Juli 2005)

Vielleicht kann mir jemand die Wirkungsweise des Dialers erklären und den Zusammenhang mit meinem Posting aufzeigen. Ich stehe gerade wirklich auf dem Schlauch.


----------



## Reducal (15 Juli 2005)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Stille Hauspost?


Man kann, glaube ich, davon ausgehen, dass die Berliner hier (gern) mitlesen und so manchen Kritikpunkt aufnehmen und (nahezu) unaufgefordert in ihren Produkten ändern oder so.


----------



## dotshead (15 Juli 2005)

Hi Reducal,

mein Posting war vom 13.07.05 der Dialer lt. RegTP vom 24.05.05 in sofern sehe ich da immer noch keinen Zusammenhang.. Was ich allerdings wirklich nicht verstehe, ist die Dialerbeschreibung  bei der RegTP. Kannst Du mir das vielleicht erklären?


----------



## Reducal (15 Juli 2005)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich allerdings wirklich nicht verstehe, ist die Dialerbeschreibung  bei der RegTP.





			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Zwischenzeitlich ist man zur "finalen" Lösung zurückgekehrt
> http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerAlleDaten.aspx?regdialer_id=1700900
> vorher siehe
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=110526#110526



Kann es sein, dass CP meinte, dass die Beschreibung der Anwendung nachträglich geändert worden ist?


----------



## dotshead (15 Juli 2005)

Argh. Jetzt habe auch ich es verstanden. Bin momentan wohl zu hitzegeschädigt. Thx a lot.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Juli 2005)

Hallo ( geschädigten ? ) Gemeinde.

Ich habe auch das Problem, daß ich über Intexus ein Ahnenforschungsprogramm heruntergeladen habe und von der T-Com zwei mal ca. 27,00 Euro in Rechnung gestellt bekam. Habt ihr den Betrag bezahlt? Ich habe bis jetzt nur die "normale" Telefonrechnung ( also ohne den Dailer ) bezahlt. Habe jedoch von der T-Com die erste Mahnung bekommen.
Wendelin


----------



## Reducal (20 Juli 2005)

@ Wendelin, schreibe doch mal, welche Nummer auf Deinem Einzelverbindungsnachweis stand. Du hast die Dialer-Verbindungen nicht bezahlt, hast Du auch ordentlich bei der T-Com widersprochen? Nur einfach nicht bezahlen birgt ein gewisses Problempotential für Dich in sich.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Juli 2005)

Hallo Reducal,

wir haben bei der T-Com die Rechnung reklamiert und den Sachverhalt geschildert. Außerdem ihr mitgeteilt, welchen Rechnungsbetrag wir überweisen. Die Einzugsermächtigung haben wir gekündigt. Intexus haben wir ebenso angeschrieben wie die Regulierungsbehörde.
Von der T-Com und Intexus haben wir ein Schreiben bekommen, wie ein Dailer arbeitet.
Die Tel-Nr lautet 0900 9000 1260.
Die erste Verbindung dauerte 4 min 11 sec und die zweite dann 11 sec.

Wendelin


----------



## Reducal (20 Juli 2005)

Wendelin schrieb:
			
		

> Von der T-Com und Intexus haben wir ein Schreiben bekommen, wie ein Dialer arbeitet.


Jetzt könntest Du an Deinem Widerspruch festhalten und erst den Mahnvorgang der T-Com sowie deren Inkassoversuche über Seiler & Koll. über Dich ergehen und Dich letztendlich verklagen lassen. Dann, vor Gericht, muss die T-Com beweisen, dass der Dialer tatsächlich so funktioniert hat, wie sie es Dir schilderte, wenn Du der erklärten Funktionsweise widersprichst.


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Juli 2005)

Wendelin schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Von der T-Com und Intexus haben wir ein Schreiben bekommen, wie ein Dialer arbeitet.
> Die Tel-Nr lautet 0900 9000 1260.


hat die T-Com denn mitgeteilt um welchen Dialer es sich handelt? 

Das Problem wird sein, dass sich unter der Nummer 833 Dialer "verbergen" 
und kein 
einziger mehr nachvollziebar ist, da ab 17.6 nur Dialer zum Einsatz kommen dürfen,
die der Bundesnetzagentur (ehemals RegTP) Bestimmung vom 17.3 entsprechen...
http://WWW.Bundesnetzagentur.De

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9467

http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerDetails.aspx?rufnr=90090001260&status=1

cp


----------



## Anonymous (20 Juli 2005)

Weißt Du, ob das schon jemand ( erfolgreich ) gemacht / durchgestanden hat?
Einerseits sind es " nur 50 Euro "; anseits ist es unverschämt, ahnungslose Internet-Anwender so über den Tisch zu ziehen!
Daher würde es mich interessieren, wie es andere gemacht haben.

Wendelin


----------



## Reducal (20 Juli 2005)

_Andere Frage:_ warst Du der "ahnungslose Internetanwender" oder jemand anderes aus Deinem Umfeld  und Du bist "nur" der Telefonanschlussinhaber, der jetzt bezahlen soll?


----------



## Anonymous (20 Juli 2005)

Die Geschichte ist meiner Frau passiert.
Die hat mit Ahnenforschung absolut nichts am Hut!
Ansonsten "teilen" wir uns diesen PC und die Internetverbindung. 
Nur bin ich an diesem PC äußerst selten im Internet, das mache ich im Büro.
Wendelin


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Juli 2005)

Wendelin schrieb:
			
		

> Die Geschichte ist meiner Frau passiert.
> Die hat mit Ahnenforschung absolut nichts am Hut.


Dann kann es sich ja fast nur um einen dieser  Dialer handeln 
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerAlleDaten.aspx?regdialer_id=1584404
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerAlleDaten.aspx?regdialer_id=1680013
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerAlleDaten.aspx?regdialer_id=1682320

cp


----------



## dvill (20 Juli 2005)

Wendelin schrieb:
			
		

> Weißt Du, ob das schon jemand ( erfolgreich ) gemacht / durchgestanden hat?


Es muss Verbraucher geben, die ihr Recht auf Widerspruch, sofern sie die Voraussetzungen als gegeben betrachten, auch ausüben.

Das führte schon dazu, dass Anbieter mit Handtüchern geworfen haben, weil die Stornobeträge nennenswert waren.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## apogee (25 Juli 2005)

Hallo Forum,



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem wird sein, dass sich unter der Nummer 833 Dialer "verbergen"
> und kein
> einziger mehr nachvollziebar ist, da ab 17.6 nur Dialer zum Einsatz kommen dürfen,
> die der Bundesnetzagentur (ehemals RegTP) Bestimmung vom 17.3 entsprechen...
> ...



Kann das nicht ein Vorteil sein, da die Telekom oder Intexus oder Mainpean (oder wer auch immer, nur ich nicht) bei einer gerichtlichen Entscheidung nachweisen muß, das der Dialer rechtskonform war (bzw. der gesamte Vorgang: dreimal Ok, Preisangabe, usw.)?
Mir war es ja nicht mal mehr möglich die Ursprungsseite zu sichern, da der Vorfall am 04.06.2005 passierte, am 17.06.2005 die Umstellung der Dialer (und deren Host-Seiten) erfolgte und erst mit der T-Rechnung von Anfang Juli das ganze Dilemma offenbar wurde.



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Weißt Du, ob das schon jemand ( erfolgreich ) gemacht / durchgestanden hat?
> Einerseits sind es " nur 50 Euro "; anseits ist es unverschämt, ahnungslose Internet-Anwender so über den Tisch zu ziehen!
> Daher würde es mich interessieren, wie es andere gemacht haben.



Bei meiner Schwester sind es "nur" ca. 120 €. Sie hat sich entschieden auf keinen Fall zu zahlen. Erster Schritt war, der T-Rechnung zu widersprechen, erst telefonisch, um den Rechnungsvorgang zu blockieren, dann gleiches mit Einschreiben mit Rückschein. Unbedingt den unstrittigen Betrag der Telekom begleichen, sonst kann es zu einer Sperrung des Telefonanschlusses kommen.
In der Zeit, in der man auf die ersten Mahnungen vom Inkassobüro wartet kann man sich schonmal auf die Suche nach einem Rechtsbeistand machen. Unser Glück, in Vaterns Bekanntenkreis tummeln sich einige RA...! :argue: 

So weit sind wir jetzt und ich halte euch gern auf dem Laufenden wie's weitergeht...


----------



## apogee (16 September 2005)

*erster Zwischenbericht*

Hallo Forum,

es geht weiter, meine Schweseter erhielt Post von der Telekom! Aber keine Mahnung..., sondern eher ein Informationsschreiben mit nichtssagenden und ungewünschten Informationen, schlechten Ausführungen zu Dialern und dem abschließenden Satz: "Bitte haben Sie Verständnis dafür, das wir einer Zurücknahme der Entgeldforderung nicht zustimmen können."

Wir haben uns dazu entschlossen die Gliederung und den fast genauen Wortlaut aus dem Telekomschreiben wiederzuverwenden, natürlich erweitert mit für uns wichtigen Punkten und Ausführungen der  Bundesnetzagentur zu Dialern. Wir schließen das Schreiben mit dem Satz: "Bitte haben Sie Verständnis dafür, dass ich einer Zahlung der Entgeldforderung nicht zustimmen kann."

Ich hätte gern noch etwas in Richtung: "Bis zum Erhalt eines gerichtlichen Mahnbescheides werden Schreiben Ihrerseits der Ablage P zugeführt...", wovon mir allerdings abgeraten wurde.
Nun ja, nun heißt es wieder warten auf den nächsten geistigen Erguss eines T-Sachbearbeiters mit automatisiertem Textbausystem.

Ab wann kann man eigentlich mit "richtigen" Mahnungen rechnen? Mir scheint so als lassen die sich mit den Forderungen viel Zeit.

Geschädigten-Gruß,
Frank


----------

